# Which Surefire "Legos" do you prefer?



## kelmo (Aug 26, 2006)

Do you like the E series, P series, or C series? 

My favorite modular setup is the P series. I currently have a 6P, A19, 9P, KL3, FM64 Beamshaper, SC1, holsters for both the 6P & 9P, lanyards, BOG 3W drop in module, and LAs (P60, P90, P91). I'm getting a KT2 turbohead for my birthday. When I get it I will order some 12V LAs. It all started with a yellow G2.

I love my E1e, E2O, and E2D just as they are. I did have a E1L and L4 but gave them away.

I don't want to get into the C series. The wife will kill me if I did.

What say you?!


----------



## powernoodle (Aug 26, 2006)

6P + 2xA19 + P91 + 2xPila168S for me.

I'm still trying to figure out all of the combinations.

peace


----------



## Illum (Aug 26, 2006)

so far I go for _*G*_s


----------



## CLHC (Aug 26, 2006)

I mainly stick with the SF.E series, the first gen and next gen head and tail caps. Right now on my SF.E1, I have the GM body with HAIII(?) head and tailcap (nonclicky) setup. That's all.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 27, 2006)

P series for me!


----------



## Owen (Aug 27, 2006)

I've got some E series compatible stuff: E2e and L4 bodies and tails, Vital Gear F2, Aleph 1 & 2 cell bodies, Aleph2 and 3 heads, along with 2 3w and a 5w light engine, but a HA Aleph2 head on a E2e is the only mix. 
My favorite SFs are the ones featuring the "CombatGrip", though.
Nothing elaborate here. A Z3 w/SRTH, Z3 w/black M2 bezel-they both look MUCH better than with the stock head, IMO, plus a C2-HA. R123s in the C2, so 9V LAs all around. 
I don't really mix and match. Digilight in the C2, Wolf-Eyes D26 in the Z3 w/M2 bezel, N2 in the SRTH, and a spare for each. Have to keep a P90 in the SC1. The "other" brands won't fit...


----------



## lightemup (Aug 27, 2006)

In terms of using them for lego I like the E, P and M series  but my favourite is the M Series as I keep the others mostly in their normal configurations. I've got a M3 and M6, and the bulbs and an A19 to also make a M3T and M4


----------



## BigBaller (Aug 27, 2006)

I use the E series for carry and backup, the P for general tasks/loaner lights and C/M for tactical use, so I guess you could say I like them all.


----------



## nightshade (Aug 27, 2006)

E series here, not only the flexibility of the factory lights, but all the 3rd party add-ons from McGizmo and D.Specks UBH. These additions allow the use of AA batteries, 2-stage and so on.


----------



## schrenz (Aug 27, 2006)

M-series M3 with TH-normal crenelated bezel- different tailcaps (standard twistie, Z48, SW02 or SW01). now the L6 will be one of the next lights , I will purchase.

*@Owen*:
I've never seen a Black M2-bezel, is it taken from a weapon-light?


----------



## Coop (Aug 27, 2006)

E series for me... 

I have an L4 end a E1e, so I can mix & match to make a TW4 or E2e. I also have a strion bulb adapterkit, so it can all run off RCR123 or 17670. Still want to expand the legos with a 1 cell extender, a KL1 and a Vitalgear F2 head...


----------



## Owen (Aug 27, 2006)

schrenz said:


> *@Owen*:
> I've never seen a Black M2-bezel, is it taken from a weapon-light?


They sell it separately. First one I had was from Lagger-Pro. They didn't show it on their site, so you had to call and ask. This more recent one is from Lighthound, and he has on his SF flashlight bezels page.


----------



## schrenz (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks,

I'm often on John's side, but I must have ingnored this bezel :laughing: 
Would be nice on my old 9Z or on the 9P.
Still looking for a Z3, this had been a very nice P90 light, don't understand why it is discontinued


----------



## Size15's (Aug 27, 2006)

There are two types of black "M2" bezel.
1) The standard anodised black "M2" bezel:










2) The Hard Anodised black "M2" bezel (from the LU60A Lamp Module for the ScoutLight)


----------



## donn_ (Nov 9, 2008)

How does one accurately tell the difference between the two?


----------



## Butch003 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm somewhat new to the game and been working around the P/G series. Currently working on a 6PL+A19+Malkoff M60L.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 9, 2008)

I am a C and M man myself.
Name the combo ANY COMBO and I have given it a shot.
My current 2 favorites are:

M3 Led head RPM Ti bezel M4 body Z48 clicky.

C2 bezel Leef 1X18650 body twisty cap Malkoff M30. A Nat anno 6P basically!

The sea cucumber has it's place and time as well!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 10, 2008)

kelmo said:


> Do you like the E series, P series, or C series?


 
I like them all! :twothumbs


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Nov 10, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> C2 bezel Leef 1X18650 body twisty cap Malkoff M30. A Nat anno 6P basically!


Yeah, I've been keeping an eye out in the MP for that bezel and a Z48 to make the exact same light. Still undecided on a warm M30 or a Dereelight Q35A 3-mode dropin.

Nova


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 10, 2008)

My warm will be put in the mail today!
I'll let you know how great it is when it lands................:twothumbs


----------



## tango44 (Nov 10, 2008)

E series for me!


----------



## signal 13 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> C2 bezel Leef 1X18650 body twisty cap Malkoff M30. A Nat anno 6P basically!


 
Just put together one of these bady boys myself! I love it!

:rock:


----------



## gswitter (Nov 10, 2008)

donn_ said:


> How does one accurately tell the difference between the two?


The one I have looks exactly like yours (as opposed to the newer shock isolation bezel design on the current M2), but has a matte finish. All of the other HA black Surefire bits in my collection have the same matte finish, and the color tends to be a little inconsistent - sometimes looking purple. My Type II black parts have a glossier finish, and the color is _very_ consistent.


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 10, 2008)

Whichever one is in my hand and producing light. I like making hybrids, like my C-M "M4"


----------



## kelmo (Nov 10, 2008)

My current favorite is a turbo'd 9P tube with a diffuser. The FM24 looks like a toadstool and makes the light real top heavy. It does protect the lens though.


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 10, 2008)

Which turbohead do you have? I use a KT4.


----------



## kelmo (Nov 10, 2008)

KT2 for C and P series tubes.


----------



## deranged_coder (Nov 10, 2008)

I've got a 6P + A19 extender + kt1 turbohead + P60 + P61 + P90 + P91 + N1 + MN16 + FM34 sitting in a pelican case in the car. Got several E series lights as well but I don't have the urge to play LEGO with them as much as the 6P.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 10, 2008)

Just a note that the "KT4" and "KT2" are not TurboHeads.
They are TurboHead Kits.

The KT4 TurboHead Kit features the Millennium TurboHead (and the MN15/MN16 Lamp Assemblies).

The KT2 TurboHead Kit features the 'KT' TurboHead, the MN15 (previously N2) Lamp Assembly and the adapter collar to attach it to the standard body (6P/G3 etc).
(The KT1 and KT5 also feature the KT TurboHead)


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 10, 2008)

Well then I have the turbohead from the KT4 turbohead kit.


----------



## Zim (Nov 10, 2008)

I saw a C3 with a SW01 and what i believe to be a KT2 turbohead (kit) in this forum which looked AMAZING! I want to replicate that light one of these days.


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 10, 2008)

Been enjoying an E2L body, tnc E2C adapter, SS 'C' series Lighthound head with the crenelations ground down + a M60L, and an E2DL tail... Not the prettiest but I like it


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 10, 2008)

Someone was parting out their Surefire M4 on the MarketPlace a while back. I bought all the parts except the barrel. When everything arrived, I just attached it to a black Leef 2x18650, C-M barrel. 

My Leef-bodied M4 is sweet! And the two-tone look is just plain cool.


----------



## thegeek (Nov 10, 2008)

I prefer the E-series. Combine some Aleph heads and you can make anything you want. I'm just getting into the Aleph stuff, but I love the removeable light engine idea. It lets me tinker even more with my lights.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Nov 10, 2008)

bullfrog said:


> Not the prettiest but I like it.


Me too. I think it looks like a very serious tool, and I dig tools.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 10, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> Well then I have the turbohead from the KT4 turbohead kit.


The Millennium TurboHead.


----------



## etc (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 10, 2008)

Size15's said:


> The Millennium TurboHead.




You're going to make me cry one of these days Al.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 10, 2008)

I still hope for the day that nobody uses "HAII" or even "HAIII", and when the Millennium TurboHead is not referred to as the 'KT4'. I'm a pedant. I just can't help myself.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 10, 2008)

HAha! If you removed you posts where you corrected somebody about HA 2/3 you'd have nearly 1000 fewer posts it seems!

Sure it is wrong but everyone knows it this way. Hard to unlearn something even when it is wrong, for me anyway.


----------



## kelmo (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey Sarge,

Don't you have a M4 with a M3 head? What lamp do you run? How's the beam pattern? I've got some extra MN60s lying around and I'm thinking of picking up a M3 head on BST when the opportunity arises and a Leef tube from Lighthound.

kelmo


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 11, 2008)

That'd be a good combo! I picked my M3 head up on the marketplace too.

My M3/4 combo is an LED at the moment.


----------



## donn_ (Nov 11, 2008)

> I've got some extra MN60s lying around and I'm thinking of picking up a M3 head on BST when the opportunity arises and a Leef tube from Lighthound.



It won't be easy to get an MN60 into an M3 head.


----------



## FredericoFreire (Nov 11, 2008)

deranged_coder said:


> I've got a 6P + A19 extender + kt1 turbohead + P60 + P61 + P90 + P91 + N1 + MN16 + FM34 sitting in a pelican case in the car. Got several E series lights as well but I don't have the urge to play LEGO with them as much as the 6P.



Which Pelican case do you have? The 1150 or the 1120? Any chance of a picture?

I was wondering if the 1120 fits a 6P + KT1 nicely.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 11, 2008)

donn_ said:


> It won't be easy to get an MN60 into an M3 head.


 
Go slowly. :naughty:


----------



## donn_ (Nov 11, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> That'd be a good combo! I picked my M3 head up on the marketplace too.
> 
> My M3/4 combo is an LED at the moment.



Sarge...you're a genius!:twothumbs

Just yesterday, I took off the stock bezel rings from 2 M3 heads, to replace them with Ti rings. I never even thought about messing around inside the head.

After reading about your LED conversion, I quickly fitted a D36 Wolf Eyes Q5 drop-in inside the head, used a cut-off spring for contact, and now have a brilliant LED M3 which takes up to 15V!

Next, I'm going to try the same trick with a Lumens Factory EO-13 lamp. 700 lumens from a D36 reflector!

:thanks:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey thanks man!

I just looked at it one day and though hey maybe this could work! I am glad somebody was a little inspired to try something new from my piddly efforts.

So tell me more about how the D36 fits in there! Pics and all if you could.
I am going to update my thread and maybe more people will try this 10 minute mod!


----------



## donn_ (Nov 11, 2008)

I took a couple of pics, but they don't show much.











I bought the Wolf Eyes drop-in to use in one of FM's D36 lights. The reflector is so thick, the inside diameter is closer to that of a D26, but it makes a good heat sink. I'd call the texture medium OP.

I must have misplaced the outer spring, if it came with one, so I used a bit of Maglite spring as a deep contact ring, to connect with the body of the M3. I think I'll stick a short length of shrink tube around the positive spring, to make sure the two springs stay apart.

Anyway, the WE drop-in is pretty short, and it sits snugly, below the foam shock isolation, pretty far down in the head. It doesn't seem to bother the beam at all...perfect hotspot, and the side spill is a little constrained by the interior of the head.

I think I'll pop for the LF smoothie, too. It looks like it's a real D36 reflector, and the selected tint R2 is half the price of the WE R2. The first thing I want to try, though, is the LF 700 lumen incan drop-in. I already have a couple of them, and it should make the M3 roar!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome!

I think the LF smoothie can handle 4 primary cells - it lists top voltage as 13V so all should work out for me. 

The incan options are even more exciting like you said!


----------



## deranged_coder (Nov 11, 2008)

FredericoFreire said:


> Which Pelican case do you have? The 1150 or the 1120? Any chance of a picture?


I'm using a Pelican 1050 case, actually


----------



## FredericoFreire (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## donn_ (Jan 16, 2009)

Fiddle about...latest SF lego:









Old Z3 meets new M2 head. Malkoff M60WF and a clickie rounds it out.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 16, 2009)

E-series. L1's fit E-series bodies, but other E bezels don't fit on L1's. My fave is prob still a 1st gen ML1 bezel with SSC on E1 body with McE2S two-stage.
I mix-n-match all of these:

Bezels:
L1 gen 1 ML1 SSC USW0I 
L1 gen 1 ML1 Lux3 UW0J 
L1 gen 2 ML1 KL1 optic SSC USW0x 
L1 Cree 10/65L 
KX2b two stage (3/65L) Cree 
KX1 one stage 30L Cree 5.5hrs unepoxied 
KX1 SOB1000 (3-16V) Q3-3A 
E1E bezel w stock 3V LA

Bodies:
2 E1 bodies HA natural 
VG FB1 coilspring HA nat 
Aleph CR123 HA natural 
Aleph 17500 HA natural (fits 2xRCR2) or 14500 
Fivemega 18500 clickie body HA grey 
Mirageman 18650 split body HA grey 
Jhanko 2xCR123 unique steel body 
L1 gen1 4 flat body
L1 gen1 4 flat body bored for DD 17500 w spacer
2 L1 gen3 short cree body 

Tailcaps:
3 Z57 clickies 
McTC tailcap natural - McClickie 
Aleph bald LOTC HA w/ McE2S 20ohm 
Aleph bald LOTC HA w/ flat McE2S 30ohm 
Aleph TC HA rim machined off McE2S 60ohm 
Four 10ohm L1 LOTC for the four L1 bodies above


----------



## bigchelis (Jan 16, 2009)

C to C
E to C

I would like to get into the M lego's, but I am still learning the possibilities with the C and E.


----------



## Owen (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow. I posted on this thread in 2006.
I've gone through a lot of the P series stuff. Still have a bored Z3 with black M2 bezel, a bored C2, 6P, 1x18500 C-C Leef body in nat-HA, new-style M2 bezel in nat-HA, KL5, probably more stashed around. 
Sold the 1x18650, 2x18500, and 2x18650 Leef bodies, KT2-HA, Z3 w/black M2 bezel, Z3 w/SRTH, spare HA M2 bezels, Z41-BK and HA, SW01 old and new style, Z58, Z48, some filters, traffic cones, and other more lamp assemblies than I want to think about. 
I regret selling every bit of it, and wish I had it all back. 
What really ticks me off is that I've sold at least six tailcaps, and now need two just to make complete lights with my heads and bezels. 
Right now I'm mostly playing with the M series with 9V lamp assemblies from SF and Lumens Factory:


----------



## flash_bang (Jan 23, 2009)

donn_ said:


> Fiddle about...latest SF lego:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey donn_, where'd you get the new gen black M2 bezel?

thanks much!


----------



## Owen (Jan 23, 2009)

You can get those from Surefire, but they are on backorder as of last week. LPS Tactical might have them, don't know. 
May have to give them the part #, which is: 13586-11
The natural HA is: 13586-1
I don't know the designation for the black HA version for weaponlights. 
The part # didn't change with the new version bezels, so if that's what you want, you should specify that if buying from a dealer, as they may have the older part still in stock.


----------

